# Are there any P&S cameras with Auto Exposure Bracketing?



## krs

Subject line says it all.
Looking for something in the $300 range


----------



## polywog

krs said:


> Subject line says it all.
> Looking for something in the $300 range


My old Panosonic DMC-F27 did, I can only presume newer cameras in that line do as well.

This table might help you pick but it's not all P&S cameras. However, it's a decent reference. I'm not sure how many would fall in to your price range.

Auto Exposure Bracketing by camera model


----------



## krs

Thanks Polywog,

I had been googling on and off for two days before I posted here, so I hadcome across that table as well.

I haven't been in the market for a new camera for many years now and I'm just overwhelmed with the number of different models available from just one single manufacturer. Trying to weed through all those to find one that suits me seems to be a rather extensive task and I was hoping someone on the net has already done that.
The camera selection guides I came across so far didn't list AEB as a selectable search feature - just a list of P&S with AEB would help a lot but I couldn't find that.

So I thought maybe someone on this forum might have been looking for that capability in a P&S as well.


----------



## fellfromtree

Not in that chart, but pretty sure my Nikon P7700 does Auto Exposure Bracketing (plus WB and ISO bracketing although the WB is applied post to the original), with 3 or 5 shot at 1/3, 2/3 1 EV. There is a dedicated BKT setting on one of the (many many) dials.
Over your 300, but I got an open box for 279.


----------



## Kleles

Panasonic Lumix LX7 has exposure auto bracketing.


----------



## krs

Hmmm...

My reply to fft a few days ago has disappeared.
Basically a thank-you, and yes, I checked the specs, the Nikon P7700 does AEB but it's discontinued.
Nice camera, maybe I can get one on "blow-out"

Kleles - Thanks for your input.
The LX7 is a bit more than I want to spend; I'll see if there are less expensive options from Panasonic with AEB.


----------



## iMatt

Anything with a full set of modes (PASM) and/or full manual control should also have bracketing. Might be a little easier to narrow it down. 

Panasonic LF1 might do the trick. Has bracketing, manual, EVF all for $300.

As an aside, I wouldn't buy anything today with a sensor any smaller than the one in the LF1 and LX7. In that case you'd be better off finding an iPhone app that will allow you to do bracketing -- I'll bet there's one out there.


----------



## polywog

iMatt said:


> As an aside, I wouldn't buy anything today with a sensor any smaller than the one in the LF1 and LX7. In that case you'd be better off finding an iPhone app that will allow you to do bracketing -- I'll bet there's one out there.


This one is actually pretty decent, I use it quite a bit when I leave the dSLRs at home:

https://itunes.apple.com/app/pureshot/id591785487?mt=8


----------



## greensuperman32

I believe the Sony RX100 M3 has AEB


----------



## krs

Yes it does but it's way out of my price range


----------



## greensuperman32

krs said:


> Yes it does but it's way out of my price range


Sorry, missed the price bit.


----------



## L8MacArriviste

Check out the Fuji X30. $600. Or check out any other suggested cameras on here, as well. Fujifilm X30: Digital Photography Review

I had the X-10, and a beer spilled on it--past warranty, so haven't yet fixed it ... but I think I will. I bought a DSLR, but i miss the size of the little and capable Fuji.


----------

